# MTB / CX rund um Lübeck?



## tihadi (24. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich werde Ende Juli nach Lübeck umziehen und mich würde vorab schonmal interessieren, ob es irgendwie die Möglichkeit gibt dort regelmäßig MTB(XC) oder Cyclocross in einer Gruppe zu fahren? Sei es nun ein Radsport-Verein oder eine freie Fahrgemeinschaft.
Davon ab, gibt es dort überhaupt vernünftige Gegebenheiten um MTB oder CX zu fahren?

"vernünftige Gegebenheiten" = Wald+Hügelchen 
Berge sind ja leider eher rar gesäht. Komme aus Rendsburg, bin also das flache Offroad fahren gewöhnt, aber bei uns gibt es immerhin die Hüttener Berge. In Lübeck kenne ich mich leider noch überhaupt nicht aus.


Danke und VG
Timo


----------



## johnnycalzone (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Timo,
eine "Fahrgemeinschaft" sind ein Kumpel aus Lübeck und ich jetzt nicht grad, aber ich kann dir, wenn du nach Lübeck umgezogen bist, die Wesloer Tannen sehr empfehlen. 
sehr nett ist auch die Gegend am Dummersdorfer Ufer, tolle Trails mit teilweise tollem Blick auf die Trave. Man kann von Lübeck aus eine nette Rundtour in richtung Travemünde machen und sich durch den Herrentunnel kurz umsonst mit dem Bus shuttleln lassen. Ergibt bis Travemünde und zurück ab Lübeck-Mitte ca. 55km und 450Hm.
Bei Bedarf kann ich dir auch gerne GPS-Tracks zukommen lassen.

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tihadi (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Benjamin,

das hört sich doch schonmal Klasse an.
GPS-Tracks wären super zur Orientierung. Hab dir eine PN geschickt.
---------------------
Wenn es noch mehr Vorschläge und Anregungen gibt, dann immer her damit 

Danke und VG
Timo


----------



## Shifty_77 (30. Mai 2012)

Moin. also ich hab jetzt auch wieder mit dem radeln angefangen. Suche da auch noch Leute damit man nicht immer alleine unterwegs ist. Habe jetzt schon ein paar Mal die Runde um den Ratzeburger See gemacht. Auch sehr zu empfehlen. ca. 30 km Trails und genau zur hälfte kann man eine kleine Pause in Ratzeburg einlegen. Suche auch noch schöne Strecken in der Lübecker Gegend.


----------



## tihadi (31. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich bin ab nächste Woche Dienstag schonmal zwei Wochen lang unter der Woche in Lübeck. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man mal in der Zeit zusammen kommen könnte und ein bisschen radelt. Dann könnte ich die Gegend dort ein wenig kennen lernen, sei es um den Ratzeburger See oder eine andere Ecke. Würde mich bei Interesse über eine PN freuen.

VG
Timo


----------



## realbiker_fr (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Benjamin,
ich bin auch aus Lübeck und bike schon länger und kenne mich rund um Lübeck aber noch nicht so gut aus, da ich bis jetzt mein Bike in meiner Ursprungs Heimat in Freiburg stehen hatte. Bis jetzt kenne ich die Trails bei Bad Schwartau. Die Trails am Dummendorfer Ufer hören sich interessant an. Könnte ich vlt auch die GPS Daten bekommen ??? 
VG
David


----------



## Apfel1610 (7. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin,

bin ebenfalls aus Lübeck und habe wieder mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen (nach ca. 2 Jahren Pause). Bin ebendfalls meistens in Richtung Bad Schwartau unterwegs und immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails.

Dummendorfer Ufer? Wesloer Tannen? ... Wenn du da GPS Daten hast wäre ich dir echt dankbar, wenn ich die auch bekommen könnte 

VG 
Jan


----------



## syka909 (7. Juni 2012)

Halli Hallo! 
Das ja mal super! Wir sind zwei MTB ler aus NRW und ziehen auch ende Juli in die nähe von Lübeck. Suchen Gleichgesinnte um Trails zu finden und zu biken.

Meldet euch bei interesse! Würden uns freuen!

www.4-Seasons-MTB.de


----------



## Shifty_77 (7. Juni 2012)

Moin. Ich habe gestern erst wieder eine schöne Tour gemacht. Wesloer Tannen weiter über die Palinger Heide ( fast nur Tiefsand) bis zur Wakenitz Niederung. Groß Grönau bin ich wieder zurück. Das waren fast 30km. Hab dieses Jahr auch erst wieder angefangen. Suche auch noch andere schöne Trails und naturlich auch Leute mit denen man fahren kann. Die GPS Routen poste ich immer bei runtastic.de oder auf Facebook. 

Gruß Ralf...


----------



## syka909 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo Shifty!

Hört sich gut an...würden gerne mal eine Tour mit Dir fahren wenn wir oben angekommen sind.
Lg


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (14. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auch für Touren um Lübeck zu haben und im grunde selber auch noch neu hier in Lübeck. Bin seit Monaten nicht mehr gefahren, weil mein Bike Probleme gemacht hat. Jetzt hab ich ein neues und wenn es zeitlich passt kann man gerne mal zusammen fahren. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syka909 (14. Juni 2012)

na das hört sich doch super an!
So wie es aussieht sind wir schon ab 15.7. oben!
Werden uns dann auf jeden Fall melden!

LG und ride on! 
www.4-Seasons-MTB.de:p


----------



## Shifty_77 (14. Juni 2012)

Klingt Super. Ich denke ich werde am Samstag wieder eine schöne Runde drehen. Weis nur noch nicht so recht wo...... Wie ist denn euer Altersdurchschnitt so wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Apfel1610 (14. Juni 2012)

Dann fang ich mich mal an zu outen... bin 26.
Ich hoffe ich finde an dem WE auch mal endlich die Zeit ne Tour zu machen... Werde wenn dann wieder meine Standartroute nehmen und diesmal bei runtasic reinstellen.


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (15. Juni 2012)

Bin 32.
Am kommenden WE sieht es leider schlecht aus, da bin ich in HH.
Vielleicht hat aber auch mal jemand unter der Woche Zeit und Lust?!  Momentan bleibt es ja lange hell?!


----------



## Shifty_77 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich bin 34. Unter der Woche ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber nicht an den EM Tagen wenn Deutschland spielt. Grins. Am Wochenende muss ich mit das noch überlegen. Wenn es in strömen regnet macht das ja auch keinen Spaß....


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (16. Juni 2012)

...ja das mit den Deutschlandspielen ist natürlich logisch! ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tihadi (18. Juni 2012)

So wie es aussieht kommen ja ein paar Leute zum Radeln zusammen, das wäre doch super!

Ich bin dann wohl bisher der jüngste hier mit 21 Jahren.


----------



## syka909 (18. Juni 2012)

Ja sieht so aus als ob Du der Jüngste bist
Wir Zwei sind 32 und 33.


----------



## Apfel1610 (20. Juni 2012)

Und wie war euer Bikewochende?
Sontag war das Wetter ja zum Glück mal optimal zum Touren.

Ich selbst war in Richtung Ratzeburg unterwegs (Drägerweg).
War klasse, bis ich nach 10 km auf die super Idee gekommen bin nen Wheelie mit eingeklickten Pedalen zu machen... wie das ausgegangen ist kann sich wahrscheinlich jeder denken... Schön den Rücken geprellt 

Kann ich nicht empfehlen... zum Glück werd ich aber in 1-2 Wochen wieder fit sein, dann geht zum Touren in den Süden, Karwendelgebirge ist angesagt!


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (20. Juni 2012)

Autsch... ja kann man sich denken wie das ausgeht! 
Ich war auf dem Rennrad unterwegs... 70 km im Süden von Hamburg. Nur der Wind war nicht wirklich toll. Obwohl der hier vielleicht die nicht vorhandenen Bergie "simuliert". 
Am WE werde ich vermutlich ne Runde mit dem MTB machen, wenn das Wetter passt. Außerdem muß ich noch meine Gabel abstimmen. Das Rad ist wie gesagt neu und bisher bin ich nicht zu gekommen.


----------



## syka909 (20. Juni 2012)

Also wir waren im Aachener Wald unterwegs. Mein Sturz war etwas glimpflicher...aus dem Stand heraus einfach umgekippt Zum Glück hatte ich Knieprotektoren an. Die Sturzkarte hatte diesmal unsere Freundin gezogen, ganze 3 Mal!
Allerdings ohne größere Blessuren

Mal sehen ob wir dieses WE zum biken kommen, eigentlich müssen wir Kartons packen


----------



## Disclaimer (14. Juli 2012)

Moinsen! ist das gier mit euch so halbwegs aktuell? ich bin ab 6.8 mal wieder in meiner Heimat Lübeck und werd mein Bike dabei haben.....vielleicht hat ja jm. Zeit und lust dann ma was auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (16. Juli 2012)

Moin...
ja ist noch aktuell denke ich. ) Bin gerne dabei, sofern es dann zeitlich klappt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## syka909 (16. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Bikergemeinde.
Waren letztes WE im Riesebusch...hat laune gemacht.
Wollten am Sonntag vielleicht wieder eine Runde ausprobieren. Hat jemand etwas zu empfehlen?


----------



## Rheinlandkiter (16. August 2012)

Moin.
Ja der Riesebusch ist ziemlich gut. Hab leider in der Umgebung von Lübeck noch nichts weiteres vergleichbares gefunden. Ich persönlich wollte mal mehr in Richtung Ratzeburger See vorstoßen, genauer gesagt das Gebiet auf Mecklenburg-VP-Seite. Ist ja auch recht hügelig, nur weiß ich nicht ob es da gute Strecken gibt?! 
Am WE werde ich erst einmal mein Glück bei den Cyclassics versuchen..

Gruß


----------



## Chaser84 (17. August 2012)

Wollte morgen früh ne Runde um den Ratzeburger See drehen. Wer spontan  Lust hat, bitte melden. Start so gegen 7:30, sonst wirds zu warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syka909 (18. August 2012)

Na toll...zu spät gelesen!! Schade auch...hat es denn spass gemacht?


----------



## Chaser84 (20. August 2012)

Also ich hab Urlaub, von daher spricht nichts dagegen nochmal zu fahren in den nächsten Tagen. Müssen sich nur ein paar Leute finden die Lust haben, umso größer die Gruppe umso besser.

Also werf ich mal die Frage in den Raum, wer hat Lust und wann würde es passen? Ab Mittwoch soll es ja auch wieder kühler werden.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Januar 2013)

syka909 war wieder unterwegs...einen kleinen Bericht in unserem Blog darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2013/01/17/den-minustemperaturen-getrotzt/

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## MettiMett (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

jemand Lust auf eine Tour in der nächsten Zeit?

Gruß


----------



## Bambule_Jonny (20. Januar 2013)

toller bericht von syka909. ja so ne tour am strand lohnt sich immer und macht auch im winter spaß. war gestern selber ne runde am strand, wenn auch ne relativ kurze tour von travemünde übers brodtener steilufer und dann immer die promenade entlang bis kurz vor neustadt und dann wieder zurück. war aber trotz kälte schönes wetter.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## syka909 (20. Januar 2013)

Danke,danke!

Nur bin ich gerade leider zur Zwangspause verdonnert...Bremse kaputt. Bekomme aber die Tage eine neue. Schönes Foto von Bambule Jonny.


----------



## Bambule_Jonny (20. Januar 2013)

hehe ja kein problem 
ja sowas is natürlich blöd mit der bremse. naja aber "meine Gute" hat es nach der Tour auch ein bisschen erwischt, als ich wieder zurück in lübeck ankam hab ich mir hier schön nen platten gefahrn,...scheiß glasscherben *grr*
kannst dich ja mal melden wenn deine bremsen da sind und du vlt. wieder nen ausflug starten willst.

grüße
timo


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Januar 2013)

syka909 schrieb:


> Danke,danke!
> 
> Nur bin ich gerade leider zur Zwangspause verdonnert...Bremse kaputt. Bekomme aber die Tage eine neue. Schönes Foto von Bambule Jonny.




Bremse kaputt? Kenn ich irgendwoher  Wer denn? Sy oder Ka?
Was holst du dir für eine?


----------



## syka909 (21. Januar 2013)

Na ich schon wieder (Sy). Gleiches Spiel wie letztes Jahr. Der Hebel lässt sich durchziehen. Haben die Elixier 5 Bestellt. Hoffe sie kommt morgen. Denn das Wetter lädt zum fahren ein;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (21. Januar 2013)

keine SLX? 

dann hoffe ich mal damit hast du mehr Glück


----------



## Bambule_Jonny (9. Februar 2013)

jemand bock auf ne kleine tour durchn wald dieses wochenende?


----------



## syka909 (9. Februar 2013)

Na welchen Wald meinst Du denn?


----------



## Bambule_Jonny (9. Februar 2013)

entweder Riesebusch, oder Stadtwald/Palinger Heide


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (28. Mai 2013)

Am Wochenende war ich hoch im Norden bei meinen MTB-Buddys. Natürlich habe ich mein Bike eingepackt. Hier ein kleiner Bericht. Viel Spaß.

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2013/05/28/wie-in-alten-zeiten/


----------



## Shifty_77 (28. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Wobei das Wetter bestimmt nicht so angenehm war. Ich war jetzt schon zwei mal um den Ratzeburger See rum. Das macht wirklich spaß. Alles mit dabei was man als Gelände zum biken braucht...

Mich würde der Riesebusch jetzt auch langsam mal interessieren....

Gruß.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

